
Launching Built-In NLP for Messenger and Sunsetting Bot Engine - dwynings
https://wit.ai/blog/2017/07/27/sunsetting-stories
======
julien_c
I think this makes total sense: Bot engines (i.e., GUIs where you devise
complex conversation scenarios) don't really work beyond the quick proof-of-
concept project. Their quality tend to actually decrease with the amount of
effort you put into training and designing the conversations.

The underlying NLP tasks however are crucial. What Wit is doing here is build
on their strength on NLP tasks on a message level, and leave the conversation
rules to the developer to code as they see fit.

